# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  I miss the classic Brian columns

## Mark Trail

Lately, when I can find Brian's stuff (either due to infrequency or it getting buried by clickbait),  it's either Hollywood gossip or a "special feature."   Bring back "classic" Brian.

----------


## Alan2099

> Lately, when I can find Brian's stuff (either due to infrequency or it getting buried by clickbait),  it's either Hollywood gossip or a "special feature."   Bring back "classic" Brian.


I've noticed that lately too.  There's a LOT of Hollywood gossip coming from him.  For a while he seemed to write about that more than he writes about actually comics.  

Also for some reason he's changed the way he writes up the TL/DR articles and it just doesn't work as well anymore.

----------

